# Favorite Toppings



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Old Sarge’s suggestion of creme fraiche on berry pie got me to thinking. Heck, creme fraiche is good on lots of things. From there my mind wandered to fried eggs. There aren’t many dishes that aren’t enhanced by a fried egg. Then I leap frogged to toppings in general...salsa, melted cheese, harissa, brown gravy, cream gravy, chili, diced onions, cilantro, parsley, even brown sauce (HP, A-1, Heinz 57, etc.), chimichurri, hollandaise, Bernaise...all wonderful things on top of many savory dishes. Or sweet toppings like hot fudge, salted caramel, chopped walnuts or pecans, compote of tart cherries, etc. 

So what spectacular toppings make you salivate? Right now I’m stuck on blackberry pie with creme fraiche. Yum. Nom, nom.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

TKI67 said:


> ... There aren't many dishes that aren't enhanced by a fried egg. ...


Can I get an amen!?


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of vanilla ice cream topped with *rea*l maple syrup and black walnuts. My problem is finding a good source for the black walnuts. Getting to the actual meat of the nut takes serious work. My parents had a few black walnut trees and I still remember my dad driving over them to loosen / remove the green husk that surrounds the shell. Then getting the meat out of the shell is another monumental task.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

There are innumerable things I will top with Pesto_, il nettare divino. _On the other hand, the simplest (and most surprising) topping for vanilla is . . . (wait for it) . . . freshly ground black pepper. Whoodathunk?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Fading Fast said:


> Can I get an amen!?


Amen!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Now I’m thinking about...the basil on the deck is huge, and fall is coming, I hope. It’s time to make pesto! I’m also wondering if Central Market carries black walnuts. At the moment I’m enjoying a morning cappuccino. It needs no topping.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

whipped cream, no doubt!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I also like as a topping is cheese sauce, now who doesn't like melted cheese sauce on different foods?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Especially on broccoli!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

How about that chocolate sauce that freezes on top of ice cream?


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

Bacon on rich, dark chocolate ice cream.

Don't knock it 'till you've tried it.

-Chris


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Howard said:


> How about that chocolate sauce that freezes on top of ice cream?


Gotta admit a Dilly Dip is fun, but I'm more partial to salted caramel. If it ever cools down I'll make some!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

TKI67 said:


> Gotta admit a Dilly Dip is fun, but I'm more partial to salted caramel. If it ever cools down I'll make some!


....and until it cools down sufficiently to allow the preparation of home brewed dip cones, there is always Dairy Queen to quell one's urges for a cold, sweet confection!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TKI67 said:


> Gotta admit a Dilly Dip is fun, but I'm more partial to salted caramel. If it ever cools down I'll make some!


make sure you save some for me.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Can we discuss toppings for your favorite sandwich?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Howard said:


> Can we discuss toppings for your favorite sandwich?


Well that would require having a favorite sandwich. I have many!

Pastrami, piled high on sour rye with spicy brown mustard.
Ham on baguette with butter and Dijon.
A grinder/hoagie/sub with provolone, capicola, salami, tomato, onion, hot peppers, sweet peppers, olive oil with a little red wine vinegar, and oregano.
Cold roast beef on a slice of buttered sourdough topped with Chow Chow Mustard Pickle from Cross & Blackwell.
Smoked turkey and Swiss cheese panini with tomato and a sauce made of Duke's mayonnaise, Maille Dijon, a small bit of ketchup, dill pickle relish, and capers.
Smoked brisket on soft white bread...no topping or a little jalapeño and sliced onion.
Sliced cucumber on home made white bread with Duke's or home made mayonnaise and plenty of salt and pepper.
The list could go on and on.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Howard said:


> Can we discuss toppings for your favorite sandwich?


Never thought I'd put both mayo and butter on one sandwich, but:

Many years ago, my girlfriend and I stopped in a not-fancy little bakery-sandwich shop in upstate NY and chose the "special" of the day: turkey and Swiss on a baguette with butter and mayo.

Holy Smokes, it was awesome. The turkey was fresh (right from the bird) and carved thin (same thin cut on the Swiss), the baguette was fresh, with a crunchy crust and chewy inside and the mayo-on-one-side-butter-on-the-other was the perfect condiment combo.

Ever since, we've been making those at home and they are certainly up there in this sandwich-loving-guy's top three favorites.

It's not fancy, but each ingredient matters and the thin slicing of the turkey and cheese makes a big difference. We've found this out as anytime we've altered something, the result has been disappointing.



TKI67 said:


> Well that would require having a favorite sandwich. I have many!
> 
> Pastrami, piled high on sour rye with spicy brown mustard.
> Ham on baguette with butter and Dijon.
> ...


⇧ I'm impressed.


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

I've started sprinkling dried tarragon on any sandwich that has mayo on it. I make a basic, cheddar and tomato sandwich with mayo and a sprinkling of tarragon. Just a touch though. I tiny bit too much and it mutes the taste of whatever else is on the sandwich.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Troones said:


> I've started sprinkling dried tarragon on any sandwich that has mayo on it. I make a basic, cheddar and tomato sandwich with mayo and a sprinkling of tarragon. Just a touch though. I tiny bit too much and it mutes the taste of whatever else is on the sandwich.


That reminds me of another interesting sandwich. Whole wheat bread, spread with Dijon, thick sliced sharp cheddar, a thin ring of bell pepper, and some mango chutney.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

A warm whole wheat bolillo with aioli, spicy garlic sauerkraut and a mild Italian sausage. What's the topping? I guess the sauerkraut.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

When I used to go Subway for a sandwich I always liked jalapeno peppers on mine.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

In my youth, I would have agreed with you. However as my age advances I am less fond of peppers that are quite so hot. For a sandwich, I like pepperoncini rings. Those are about right. Jalepeños are great as a condiment when used judiciously and when stuffed with goat or cream cheese, battered and deep fried? Yum! However, I always fortify myself with Zantac if I'm going to be digging into poppers.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

A few pickled jalapeño slices are a nice addition to a cheeseburger or a cheese steak. The dairy cuts the heat.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TKI67 said:


> A few pickled jalapeño slices are a nice addition to a cheeseburger or a cheese steak. The dairy cuts the heat.


What about mustard and ketchup too?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> In my youth, I would have agreed with you. However as my age advances I am less fond of peppers that are quite so hot. For a sandwich, I like pepperoncini rings. Those are about right. Jalepeños are great as a condiment when used judiciously and when stuffed with goat or cream cheese, battered and deep fried? Yum! However, I always fortify myself with Zantac if I'm going to be digging into poppers.


Jalapeno Poppers are (I think) my favorite horderve! I could almost make a meal of them.......and then I pay the piper 12 to 24 hours later! :crazy:


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Howard said:


> What about mustard and ketchup too?


They are fine but will do nothing discernible to cut the heat, if hot things bother you. My new favorite burger is a buttered bun browned on the griddle and then topped with a little mayonnaise or even Thousand Island dressing, a thick medium rare patty topped with a slice of grilled red onion and a smoked Hatch pepper, covered in melted American cheese and the bun top.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TKI67 said:


> They are fine but will do nothing discernible to cut the heat, if hot things bother you. My new favorite burger is a buttered bun browned on the griddle and then topped with a little mayonnaise or even Thousand Island dressing, a thick medium rare patty topped with a slice of grilled red onion and a smoked Hatch pepper, covered in melted American cheese and the bun top.


I could sure go for a burger later with everything you said.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

How about talking about salad toppings, my favorite are croutons.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

I love croutons, especially homemade ones with herbs d’Provence, EVOO, and lots of salt and pepper. It’s hard for me to discern the difference between a salad topping and simply additional nonstandard ingredients since they all get tossed together. Things I frequently add that might be considered toppings include artichoke hearts, hearts of palm, olives, pepperoncini, strips of hard salami, hard boiled egg, crumbled bacon, garbanzos, and crumbled cheeses (especially bleu or Roquefort). And then there’s salad for dinner, sometimes to with grilled chicken, grilled beef, shrimp, etc. When I top a salad with fajitas I also use grilled onions and peppers, fried strips of corn tortillas, guacamole, and crumbled cotija cheese.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

And my favorite salad dressing is definitely honey mustard.


----------



## rishabhb398 (Nov 5, 2019)

Ahmmm I love corn and cheese ♥♥♥


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

rishabhb398 said:


> Ahmmm I love corn and cheese ♥♥♥


Is that cheese on corn-on-the-cob or corn and cheese on a salad? Either way, it sounds most interesting.


----------

